# Sundance 580PR Water Tank Heaters



## Jabawokee (May 21, 2010)

Hi

We have a 2011 Swift Sundance 580PR with heaters fitted to both fresh and grey water tanks, my question is, is it safe to use both heaters even though there might not be any water in the grey tank? untill we do the washing up, have a shower etc! I don't think one can be used without the other.

Thanks,
Derek.


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

I think you will find the tanks need to quarter full I have a sundance 620 fb very pleased with it regards


----------

